# Finally!



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

I finally got a chance to fire my new to me Beretta 81 (purchased from Classic Arms two months ago). What a hoot! The gun wasn't too small to hold comfortably and was easy shooting. I started shooting free hand and for "accuracy" testing I rested my arms on a table and held the gun solidly in both hands. Really a fun gun!

I fired three factory ammos and all were fairly accurate at about 20'. I had some PMC Bronze 60 gr. JHP that were a bit more accurate than the others and it's POI was about 2" high and 1" to the left of the 73 gr Fiocchi FMJ, @ 20'-21'. Also had some Aguillla 71 gr that hit to POI and about as accurate as the rest. None failed to feed or eject. I don't have appropriate powder or enough data for any handloads yet so I'm going to get some Hornady Critical Defense and try that. One "problem" with the tiny cases; they are very hard to find in the dirt and rocks of the "range" where I shoot, I fired mebbe 40 rounds and only found a dozen empties! I think the little buggers hear me coming and hide under a pebble or leaf...


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I was wondering how these would shoot. Of course, a Beretta? Hard to find a bad one. I just can't see adding another caliber. Enjoy.


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

Tangof said:


> I was wondering how these would shoot. Of course, a Beretta? Hard to find a bad one. I just can't see adding another caliber. Enjoy.


+1


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Yep, the 32 ACP, 7.65 is an old and not real popular cartridge here in the US. I got the Beretta sorta on a whim, I was looking at some for sale at Classic Arms and felt like adding a new pistol to my "hoard". The caliber was secondary to my wants/needs but I didn't have any guns in that caliber, I figgered I'd just go with it. I am a confirmed reloader but the 32 ACP is lacking in reloading data and components. I found new brass, and I have many pistol powders and primers, but the only bullets I've found are Hornady 85 gr, some 71 gr. FMJ and a bunch of 90 grain cast, nekkid and coated (Speer Gold Dots are no longer available). I have a couple manuals that don't even list the 32 and most have very limited component selections. So, I'm forced to buy factory fodder. Oh well, that's fun too...


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Tangof said:


> I was wondering how these would shoot. Of course, a Beretta? Hard to find a bad one. I just can't see adding another caliber. Enjoy.


HAHA!!! I thought the same thing and dang if one didn't find it's way into the fold anyway.

Mine shoots fine, but for some reason I have a hard time racking the slide, cheese grater on my fingers, but I solved that by putting some grip tape on the sides of the slide.

I really like the model 81, goes great with my Bersa Thunder 380 (x2) and it's big brother the 92FS!!!


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

You are having the same experiences everyone who has bought one is saying.

I've had mine since the third day they were at Classic,,,
Great shooter that now lives in my "Gun Toten Mama's" Satchel Bag.

Aarond

.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

My Beretta 81 is now officially in my "fun gun" category along with my Ruger 10-22, my 30-06 Garand and my old 3" 38 Special...


----------

